# 105lb Beautiful Red Male



## RedBully (May 19, 2011)

...............


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

gets popcorn ..
waiting to see fireworks
not titles on this dog im gonna guess


----------



## RedBully (May 19, 2011)

what do u mean by no titles?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

im also gonna challege the 105 lb 
my brock is larger than he is from the look of it and he is just over 70


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

dogs that are to be bred should have show or working titles in both parents 
dogs without titles = not breed worthy
every1 has a dog .. dont mean it should be bred.
he is somewhat nice looking dog tho .


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You are not allowed to advertise stud service or anything of that nature (pups, etc) unless you're an authorized breeder. Thank you.


----------



## RedBully (May 19, 2011)

HaHa if u really believe my dog is 70lbs ur crazy... Im 6'3 190 nd heres a pic of me n him n u tell me if he looks like 70 lbs


----------



## RedBully (May 19, 2011)

Hes grand champion top and bottom, do i need 2 post his pedigree 2??


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> You are not allowed to advertise stud service or anything of that nature (pups, etc) unless you're an authorized breeder. Thank you.


Yea, nice Dog, beautiful color and porportionate. seems like it might be a little over weight though. but this really isnt the kind of place for all that. We are not about making money here, except for nizmo but he desearves it with his awesome collars that i will be getting soon... I am glad to see he is reg. but do some research on all the "pitbulls'' in shelters and stuff and getting put to sleep everyday. I am sure you will end up finding someone maybe around where you live that wants to breed just please take the time out make sure all the puppies has a proper caring place to go to.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

RedBully said:


> Hes grand champion top and bottom, do i need 2 post his pedigree 2??


You can post whatever you want. We like reading pedigrees and looking at pictures, and we love to hear about what the dogs have accomplished. It still doesn't mean you can advertise your dog's services. Those are privileges you have to either pay for or earn.


----------



## RedBully (May 19, 2011)

I understood that i was responding 2 motocross308


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ight. You boys play nice. Its past my bedtime.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

He is a good looking dog. Where are his ribbons if he is grand champ? You got pictures of him stacked at shows?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

RedBully said:


> I understood that i was responding 2 motocross308


the titles dont need to be his sire / dam .. he should be titled.

not tryin to attack you 
just givin you some basic guidlines on what people expect outta a quality stud dog.

i really like red dogs personally ! 
also , im sure others that come on will ask for some stacked photos .


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> He is a good looking dog. Where are his ribbons if he is grand champ? You got pictures of him stacked at shows?


I think he meant the sire and dam are titled not him. The way it was worded is a bit misleading.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> I think he meant the sire and dam are titled not him. The way it was worded is a bit misleading.


I was wondering if that's what he meant.....


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i saw in your other post he has camelot blood . they produce some nice , functional bullies.
we have another member here that has a reall accomplish camelot dog. i remember the dogs name was punisher.
im gonna retract my challenge on the weight thing , i guess anythign is possible being that hes a bully .. they are alot wider than apbt in most cases


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe the weight thing , reminds me of loki a bit and he is 93lbs so not far off. Nice looking boy you have. welcome to the forum.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Definately looks like a camelot dog.They easily reach 100 lbs.Good lookin boy you should get him into some weight pulling ,or something.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Camelot and Whopper dogs are bullies now? ... Camelot like Whopper = bandog ..

Nice dog dude.. I like the camelot dogs and whopper dogs for what they are; property guardians, catch dogs, ... bandogs. I have a whopper buddy hes use to my bandog ... bulldog lingo .. they're all one or the other. APBT are ch titled working dogs [] bred in creation and in continuance of the original strain..

Hes nice .. not a bully .. LOL


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Camelot and Whopper dogs are bullies now? ... Camelot like Whopper = bandog ..
> 
> Nice dog dude.. I like the camelot dogs and whopper dogs for what they are; property guardians, catch dogs, ... bandogs. I have a whopper buddy hes use to my bandog ... bulldog lingo .. they're all one or the other. APBT are ch titled working dogs [] bred in creation and in continuance of the original strain..
> 
> Hes nice .. not a bully .. LOL


He's big though so that means hes bully LMAO:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------

